# 3DS Nintendo Direct - Valentine's day (NEW LEAF CONFIRMED)



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 13, 2013)

> I'm happy to confirm there will be some Animal Crossing: New Leaf in tomorrow's Nintendo Direct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-Direct/Latest-Nintendo-Direct/Nintendo-Direct-698557.html

2pm GMT for UK
6am PST  for NA. 
9am EST for NA
I just saw the announcement on the Facebook page.
Oh please give us a New Leaf date!


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 13, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-Direct/Latest-Nintendo-Direct/Nintendo-Direct-698557.html
> 
> It's a UK one, 2pm GMT hopefully NA will get one too. I just saw the announcement on the Facebook page.
> Oh please give us a New Leaf date!



Ohhh mannn.. I'm sweating over here!


----------



## Pelshko (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh that's cool, I wasn't expecting another Nintendo Direct this soon. Too bad I won't be at home to watch it live.
Here's hoping for a release date!


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 13, 2013)

A UK-only Nintendo Direct? That's weird.
But I don't expect them to say anything about ac... :/

EDIT: It's not UK-only... ok please please tell us something about the european ac release ;__;


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 13, 2013)

Just edited my post, NA gets one too! Ahhh my hype is back with a vengeance!


----------



## X66x66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sweet! I smell more acnl info


----------



## Lauren (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes!!!!!!! I just screamed yes at work ha!


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

Please give us the release date! Please give us the release date!!!

It would make for a very lovely valentine's day present from Nintendo!

Please oh please oh please!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 13, 2013)

There's a DIrect for US as well. @ 9am EST and 6am PT
http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, this announcement came just as my anticipation for animal crossing started to return. I hope its something good 

24 hours to go?


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 13, 2013)

Awww Nintendo are giving us a Valentines present <3 (hopefully)


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 13, 2013)

FFFFfffasjihdkjsahdkjajsklhfksjhdrkjs yaaaaaaay 
I *knew* it would be this month~! He said it would be "soon" in the last direct about the Wii, so I had a feeling that "soon" would mean "about a month at the most"
Although I'm anticipating some information about Animal Crossing, I'm so used to the lack of information that I'll probably only be slightly disappointed if they skip out on it again xD we'll see.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 13, 2013)

Oooohhhh!!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 13, 2013)

If its a date I'm pre ordering but only if its a release date!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 13, 2013)

Actually, I'm not going to get my hopes up. Cuz I don't wanna be sad if Nintendo doesn't give the release date.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 13, 2013)

This would be the best valentines day gift ever. *watery eyes*


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Feb 13, 2013)

Surely it has to have AC info right? They wouldn't do that would they? Not say anything again?


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 13, 2013)

2 PM? Still at school, oh well.


----------



## JoeDee (Feb 13, 2013)

IT'S TIME PEOPLE


----------



## chronic (Feb 13, 2013)

YESSS!! I think I'm gonna cry


----------



## aikatears (Feb 13, 2013)

setting up my clock to wake me up early...please give us a date


----------



## Pickles (Feb 13, 2013)

No way! I was just sitting here working and thinking "oh, Happy Valentines to us if they give us a date for V-day". LOL Awesome! Hope we get some info!


----------



## Mint (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally!  This better be it or else Nintendo will be getting a ton of angry emails again from angry ACers. xD


----------



## Octavia (Feb 13, 2013)

I could just leap in the air and kick my heels together. What a nice way to wake up this morning. Even if an exact date isn't revealed yet, I'd still be happy enough to see a new trailer or something.


----------



## Pickles (Feb 13, 2013)

They'll turn us all into Resetti. LOL


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

If they skip out again...

Then again, they DID say Q2, and it IS next month. I already pre-ordered it, and everything.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 13, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> If they skip out again...
> 
> Then again, they DID say Q2, and it IS next month. I already pre-ordered it, and everything.



Q2 isn't next month, it's April-June.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 13, 2013)

It would be good to clarify that they said quarter 2 for Europe/UK. 
Stupidly enough, there's still "early 2013" for NA


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm still not sold on us getting the release date this month. I could see them focusing on Pokemon Mystery Dungeon and Luigi's Mansion since they're coming out next month. Maybe we'll get lucky, but I can see us waiting till March.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Feb 13, 2013)

I really hope this is our release date, but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up..but I'll check tomorrow. We'll see. Either way, every day is a day closer to ACNL.


----------



## Taichi (Feb 13, 2013)

Announcing a release date for New Leaf would be the perfect V-Day gift from NoA/NoE.  Like others, I'm not trying to get my hopes up in case they don't say anything.  I'm crossing my fingers though


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Screw roses, this is the best Vday present EVER.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

It'll be about the Mystery Dungeon game most likely.


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for the XL bundle. Need that system in my life.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-Direct/Latest-Nintendo-Direct/Nintendo-Direct-698557.html
> 
> 2pm GMT for UK
> 6am PST  for NA.
> ...



DAMNIT!!!

I'll be at school


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 13, 2013)

Now that i know there's a direct tomorrow, I'm just getting more excited with each hour that passes :< I really hope it's not for nothing


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 13, 2013)

All aboard the Hype Train!!!







Next hold New Leaf Town.
Seriously if they don't mention Animal Crossing *again* I am gonna csgsahvhfgzgfsazugklgkzoksihfbsahzdahg.


----------



## Fame (Feb 13, 2013)

and there i was thinking nobody loves me


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

If they announce it's delayed until Q3...

Let's just say, we'll be one unhappy customer.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

I so so hope they tell us something about Animal Crossing. Every month I have a dream I'm playing/in the game. Nintendo please make it stop. Let me have the game so it's not running around planting time bombs in my subconscious anymore!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, it's not going to be AC:NL.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 13, 2013)

YES! It's for Europe ;D. AC NEWS PLEASE.


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 13, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Yeah, it's not going to be AC:NL.



Please share more of your all-embracing knowledge with us.


----------



## Joey (Feb 13, 2013)

Please give us a release date nintendo!


----------



## Lucascox (Feb 13, 2013)

This might be it! I really do hope it is, I have a late start (Where we start 2 hours late for school) so I really hope this is. If you go to the event Nintendo made, everyone is spamming it saying "Animal Crossing New Leaf release date!!" and stuff related to that. Just thought I'd share about it.


----------



## Taichi (Feb 13, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Yeah, it's not going to be AC:NL.


Well, I would hope for the opposite but I don't blame you for saying this given NoA's record.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, please share about your obvious psychic powers that let you see into the future and tell us; What is on the direct then? Either way, while there seems to be some negative Nancy's on here, I won't let that stop me from at least being excited. And if it's covering Wii U and 3DS, it may entice me to buy a Wii U. I do have a feeling that the new Rumble U game from Pokemon will be getting a mention though.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

Luckily for me the time it starts is an hour to half an hour after I've woken up! No sleeping in for me tomorrow!

Nintendo please give us something~ anything~ I'm desperate at this point~


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Lmao i can just imagine it... -1 more minute to go-
"Oh yea and one more thing... that animal crossing game coming out... yea... we got it mixed up, its coming out early 2014, not early 2013, SILLY US"


----------



## Lauren (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't want to get my hopes up but I still can't help it!


----------



## Pickles (Feb 13, 2013)

If that happened, I would delete this site from my favorites bar so that I could try to forget about AC. That would be AWFUL! lol



Hamusuta said:


> Lmao i can just imagine it... -1 more minute to go-
> "Oh yea and one more thing... that animal crossing game coming out... yea... we got it mixed up, its coming out early 2014, not early 2013, SILLY US"


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Lmao i can just imagine it... -1 more minute to go-
> "Oh yea and one more thing... that animal crossing game coming out... yea... we got it mixed up, its coming out early 2014, not early 2013, SILLY US"



Oh god I could just imagine all the raging on tumblr and other blogs that would happen if they did that. There'd be no end in sight!


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 13, 2013)

If they don't give a release for New Leaf I'm going to snap my 3DS in half.

...Then go out and get a new one to wait some more >n<


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> If they don't give a release for New Leaf I'm going to snap my 3DS in half.
> 
> ...Then go out and get a new one to wait some more >n<



Prepare to snap your 3ds then


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Lmao i can just imagine it... -1 more minute to go-
> "Oh yea and one more thing... that animal crossing game coming out... yea... we got it mixed up, its coming out early 2014, not early 2013, SILLY US"



If that were to happen...


----------



## Lauren (Feb 13, 2013)

I just ... I was a bit miffed that x and y got a release date but ac hasn't :-/


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 13, 2013)

October is not a release date.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't wait for ya'll to rage when the release date isn't given.

And I know the universe likes to prove me wrong, hence why I'm a nay-sayer.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I just ... I was a bit miffed that x and y got a release date but ac hasn't :-/



I think its because Pokemon has a far more fan base than animal crossing


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

Well Pokemon is one of the big cash cows for Nintendo. My boyfriend says that Animal Crossing a little more of a niche audience. They'd rather make sure they have the attention of all the fans of pokemon and the kids that would want to play it.

Business wise, it makes sense. You wanna make sure that you get info out for the wider audience to find out about the game. Since they feel Animal Crossing is liked by a smaller group of people (who keep up-to-date on all the information) they probably feel like they can make more money advertising Pokemon more so than Animal Crossing at the moment. xD Doesn't mean the lack of attention Animal Crossing is getting compared to Poekmon isn't breaking my poor little heart though.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 13, 2013)

Ahhhh oh god the excitement bug is gnawing at my insides again. Darn it Nintendo... you sure know when to bait that hook... -_-


----------



## taygo (Feb 13, 2013)

I feel like we are the seagulls from finding nemo. Release day,release day! Mine mine mine!


----------



## taygo (Feb 13, 2013)

Is there a link? If they do give us a release date I want everyone to add me


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Well Pokemon is one of the big cash cows for Nintendo. My boyfriend says that Animal Crossing a little more of a niche audience. They'd rather make sure they have the attention of all the fans of pokemon and the kids that would want to play it.
> 
> Business wise, it makes sense. You wanna make sure that you get info out for the wider audience to find out about the game. Since they feel Animal Crossing is liked by a smaller group of people (who keep up-to-date on all the information) they probably feel like they can make more money advertising Pokemon more so than Animal Crossing at the moment. xD Doesn't mean the lack of attention Animal Crossing is getting compared to Poekmon isn't breaking my poor little heart though.



I feel like a lot of you guys are reaaaaallly over-thinking this and it's going to drive you crazy. Whatever the reason for the wait, it's not something any of us can control. We can predict and speculate until the cows come home but I feel like there's not much point to it. We just have to take it for what it is and hope for the best


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

Bea said:


> I feel like a lot of you guys are reaaaaallly over-thinking this and it's going to drive you crazy. Whatever the reason for the wait, it's not something any of us can control. We can predict and speculate until the cows come home but I feel like there's not much point to it. We just have to take it for what it is and hope for the best



Oh, I'm not saying that's THE reason we don't have a release date yet. I'm just saying one possible explanation.


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Oh, I'm not saying that's THE reason we don't have a release date yet. I'm just saying one possible explanation.



Yes, I know. I just think we'll never know the reason behind no release date so I don't bother speculating. It'll just make my head spin


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

Please release a release date, Nintendo. Even if you just show nothing but stills of the game, and talk about it for 15 seconds, just say a release date. I am lonely this Valentines, and a release date would cheer me up.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't even care any more honestly. I've lost the hype and I don't even think a release date will refuel it. If I hear of one tomorrow, my reaction will be "Ah, neat. Finally."


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Please release a release date, Nintendo. Even if you just show nothing but stills of the game, and talk about it for 15 seconds, just say a release date. I am lonely this Valentines, and a release date would cheer me up.



Im lonely every valentines... -insert forever alone face here-


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 13, 2013)

As much as some people may say they aren't excited, they actually are. If you weren't, you wouldn't post on a site that is momentarily, all about the game. Nor would comments of how not excited you are. 
I won't deny that I have my doubts, but I'm still excited, period. We may have a release date finally on our hands, but then we might not. Mr Iwata has seen the cries of the international fandom, so I have a bit more of a positive outlook that we may see something. Now, I don't know if it will be held off until the end of the direct like it has other times, but I kinda hope it doesn't.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 13, 2013)

The only "date" I need this Valentines is an AC:NL release date.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> As much as some people may say they aren't excited, they actually are. If you weren't, you wouldn't post on a site that is momentarily, all about the game. Nor would comments of how not excited you are.
> I won't deny that I have my doubts, but I'm still excited, period. We may have a release date finally on our hands, but then we might not. Mr Iwata has seen the cries of the international fandom, so I have a bit more of a positive outlook that we may see something. Now, I don't know if it will be held off until the end of the direct like it has other times, but I kinda hope it doesn't.



Of course were excited, even though I think there won't be any information, there is still that tiny spark of hope inside of me!!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 13, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Im lonely every valentines... -insert forever alone face here-









Poor you. ;.;


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> The only "date" I need this Valentines is an AC:NL release date.



I see what you did there


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Poor you. ;.;



Ahahaha, honestly, I'm 13 it doesn't matter ;D


----------



## Taichi (Feb 13, 2013)

The thing with Pokemon is...it doesn't really need to be advertised.  It's Pokemon.  It has its own show and merchandise.  I feel with New Leaf, they have to take an approach akin to what they did with Fire Emblem.  Especially after the lazy attempt with City Folk that even Iwata admitted. 

They should make sure that the focus is on the new additions that have been made to the game when they advertise this, so new consumers as well as existing fans will not hesitate to buy this game.  Show off some new trailers for Nook's sake instead of that Oct. 25th one we still have.

I also hope in the direct tomorrow that they will talk about Miiverse being on the 3DS and the plans to implement it along with the unified Nintendo Network so we can do away with Friend Codes for good.


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, I wanna know about Miiverse, as well.


----------



## Kip (Feb 13, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> The only "date" I need this Valentines is an AC:NL release date.



YES! +1


----------



## Username (Feb 13, 2013)

"Nintendo 3DS Direct is coming soon! Make sure you tune in for this presentation by Nintendo Global President Satoru Iwata and Nintendo of Europe President Satoru Shibata, for the latest on upcoming Nintendo 3DS titles. Check back here on Thursday, February 14th at 2 p.m. (UK time) to watch the broadcast live!"
I hopes the upcoming ttles includes AC:NL!!!


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> The only "date" I need this Valentines is an AC:NL release date.



Bahahaha. I've got a date but if I'm honest I'm more excited about a potential release date. #badpersonalert


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

Wish I had a date for Valentine's... Besides the hope for a New Leaf release date...

Anyways, anyone care to explain to me what Miiverse is? I know about it, but I don't have a Wii U.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Wish I had a date for Valentine's... Besides the hope for a New Leaf release date...
> 
> Anyways, anyone care to explain to me what Miiverse is? I know about it, but I don't have a Wii U.



I think its just like a nintendo version of facebook...


----------



## Dizzard (Feb 13, 2013)

Surely tomorrow must be the day we get the release date for New Leaf?

Otherwise it's just a joke at this stage.


----------



## Lessy (Feb 13, 2013)

1'm super excited! They better give us a release date cuz if they don't I'm gonna be so upset!  We've waited too long for a release date and I think now would finally be a great time to mention something.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 13, 2013)

What If they say the release date is April 1st :< then we just get all fooled and there's no real release date anytime soon D;


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> What If they say the release date is April 1st :< then we just get all fooled and there's no real release date anytime soon D;



Don't worry, Loviechu. I can't ever see Nintendo doing something like that. Purposely jerking around your customers is bad for publicity and business. I doubt they'd risk making themselves look like huge jerks to their loyal customers.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 13, 2013)

Please please please give us a NL release date. Best valentines gift ever! If not Ill be pretty annoyed.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 13, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Wish I had a date for Valentine's... Besides the hope for a New Leaf release date...
> 
> Anyways, anyone care to explain to me what Miiverse is? I know about it, but I don't have a Wii U.



I have a wii u, mii verse is pretty cool, it has different boards for different games and you can discuss it with each other. You can also add friends and message them and stuff. I really like it. It makes adding friends a lot easier because you dont have to enter friend codes in it once you add a friend through that you can play them in games without adding them in the game as well (as far as Ive seen anyway) I don't know how itll work/be different on 3ds


----------



## chronic (Feb 13, 2013)

lol if they do not even mention Animal Crossing I will seriously flip out.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 13, 2013)

Worse case scenario I think is them mentioning AC:NL... and saying it's slated for a first-half 2013 release. Pretty much them saying what we already know. :\

BUT! I am optimistic! They've given us NOTHING to cling to in desperate hope, so I'm praying that this will finally be the grand reveal! ^_^


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 13, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Please release a release date, Nintendo. Even if you just show nothing but stills of the game, and talk about it for 15 seconds, just say a release date. I am lonely this Valentines, and a release date would cheer me up.



Just a snap shot of the game cover and the release date will be fine Nintendo


----------



## Fame (Feb 13, 2013)

i hope europe actually confirms a name tbh and we get a boxart. im curious to see what they'll do.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Fame said:


> i hope europe actually confirms a name tbh and we get a boxart. im curious to see what they'll do.



I hope Europe still have Animal Crossing: New Leaf really...


----------



## Bambi (Feb 13, 2013)

Trying not to get my hopes up but hopefully they give us a release date for NA


----------



## Fame (Feb 13, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I hope Europe still have Animal Crossing: New Leaf really...



same it just worries me that they still call it Animal Crossing (temp) 
i dont want no long ass name


----------



## X66x66 (Feb 13, 2013)

The first quarter is an about half way of over now. If they were to give us a release date for ac, this would be the time to do it.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Fame said:


> same it just worries me that they still call it Animal Crossing (temp)
> i dont want no long ass name



Ikr, I hated how i had to call the wii game ACCF because technically i should be calling it ACLGTTC buts thats just a wh*re of a name >_>


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

Fame said:


> same it just worries me that they still call it Animal Crossing (temp)
> i dont want no long ass name



Better not jinx it; otherwise, they'll call it Animal Crossing: Let's Turn Over A New Leaf And Be Mayor And Rake Up Hundreds Of Bells Until We Have Enough To Skip Out Of Town With Angry Neighbors Running Towards Us Behind The Train...


----------



## Username (Feb 13, 2013)

This is seriously getting tedious now. 
We are waiting for the release of the release date. HURRY UP NINTENDO!


----------



## zxiby04 (Feb 13, 2013)

I wish they would say its comming late feb,so me and my wife could play it for her birthday this month. .


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

zxiby04 said:


> I wish they would say its comming late feb,so me and my wife could play it for her birthday this month. .



Heck, my birthday is this month.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 13, 2013)

I am so anxious right now.
Please don't let us down again Nintendo..


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 13, 2013)

Brainy said:


> lol if they do not even mention Animal Crossing I will seriously flip out.


Oh i will too... It will involve screaming, no joke. I will seriously yell REALLY loud if they don't announce a date.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Heck, my birthday is this month.



Please, my birthday was in November... If only I was Japanese ;~; ...


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 13, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Oh i will too... It will involve screaming, no joke. I will seriously yell REALLY loud if they don't announce a date.



been there, done that


----------



## Bambi (Feb 13, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Better not jinx it; otherwise, they'll call it Animal Crossing: Let's Turn Over A New Leaf And Be Mayor And Rake Up Hundreds Of Bells Until We Have Enough To Skip Out Of Town With Angry Neighbors Running Towards Us Behind The Train...



HAHAHAHAHAHA. 

Seriously though, does it really matter what THEY call it. As long as you have the game you can call it whatever you want.


----------



## Fame (Feb 13, 2013)

this is gonna be e3 all over again i think :/


----------



## Pickles (Feb 13, 2013)

Awww!!! That's so sweet! I wish my hubby would play AC with me!!! He thinks it's too boring  



zxiby04 said:


> I wish they would say its comming late feb,so me and my wife could play it for her birthday this month. .


----------



## Bambi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pickles said:


> Awww!!! That's so sweet! I wish my hubby would play AC with me!!! He thinks it's too boring



My boyfriend would jump off a cliff before he would run around an imaginary town talking to anthropomorphic creatures lol. So adorable when couples play together though ^_^


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 13, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I'm still not sold on us getting the release date this month. I could see them focusing on Pokemon Mystery Dungeon and Luigi's Mansion since they're coming out next month. Maybe we'll get lucky, but I can see us waiting till March.


Luigi's Mansion was announced for March, I believe, so I can't see Animal Crossing New Leaf until April-May.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, if they do give us a release date, it will give me something to count down to on my calender. I will literally tick each day off as we go through each month until Animal Crossing is in my hands.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

At least if they decide that we're not getting the game for a while longer, I'll have the new Luigi's Mansion to tide me over soon. I need at least *something* besides Digimon World Dawn to play right now! xD


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 13, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Better not jinx it; otherwise, they'll call it Animal Crossing: Let's Turn Over A New Leaf And Be Mayor And Rake Up Hundreds Of Bells Until We Have Enough To Skip Out Of Town With Angry Neighbors Running Towards Us Behind The Train...



Actually, the name we got was a direct translation of the Japanese name; "machi he ikouyo" translates to "let's go to the city": if we went by that same logic, it would be called "jump out".


----------



## chronic (Feb 13, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Well, if they do give us a release date, it will give me something to count down to on my calender. I will literally tick each day off as we go through each month until Animal Crossing is in my hands.



lol I do this all too often.


----------



## Carole (Feb 13, 2013)

I never believed there would be a February ND this year, and I am DELIGHTED to be proven wrong! I am so hoping that we get a release date, at long last!


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 13, 2013)

Pickles said:


> Awww!!! That's so sweet! I wish my hubby would play AC with me!!! He thinks it's too boring



One of the things that brought me and my soon-to-be husband together was playing AC:WW together day after day! We played that game for years. <3


----------



## PhilNook (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally


----------



## Pickles (Feb 13, 2013)

Gotta give that one another "awwww!!"  Too sweet!



Jesirawr said:


> One of the things that brought me and my soon-to-be husband together was playing AC:WW together day after day! We played that game for years. <3


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

My boyfriend and I both really love the Animal Crossing series. We both remember spending a ton of time playing Population Growing. I'm really hoping he'll be able to play New Leaf, but with his Muscular Dystrophy's effect on his hands he'd need something that would hold up a 3DS for him. If he does get the game and can play it I'm going to happily play with him and make outfits for him to use! :3


----------



## XenoVII (Feb 13, 2013)

An Animal Crossing: New Leaf release date would be a present. EarthBound coming to the Wii U eShop will be a miracle.


----------



## swoonu (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a good feeling there will be lots of release dates and localizations in this direct!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm going to be dreaming of release dates tonight. 16 hours!


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It'll be about the Mystery Dungeon game most likely.


Tbh I care more about this than ACNL right now lol


pls dont mention AC so everyone goes crazy it amuses me lol


----------



## Fame (Feb 13, 2013)

maybe ill have another psychic dream like i did with the japanese release. i was only 2 days off. 
magic


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe they will introduce the Miiverse for the 3DS. But maybe that's still a bit early.
There will definitely say something about Luigi's Mansion... and HOPEFULLY something about the European release of AC...


----------



## Bambi (Feb 13, 2013)

It's very possible it will be mainly about LM and Pokemon and all those games. I wouldn't be surprised if they waited till March for a release date for NL. They may want to focus on the games that are coming out sooner.


----------



## colinx (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Pickles (Feb 13, 2013)

LOL Yes! 



colinx said:


>


----------



## Jamie (Feb 13, 2013)

Pickles said:


> LOL Yes!





colinx said:


>




I NEED IT.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

I think expecting an exact release date at this point is getting your hopes a little too high but I definitely expect a new English trailer or some mention of it. 

What I really want from this Direct is... FANTASY LIFE LOCALIZATION!


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Feb 13, 2013)

I want to go to bed right now to pass the time until it's on and I can just know one way or the other. Man I really hope they give us a date. It will be a huge bummer if there is no mention.

I also played WW with my husband before we got married. I showed him the game once and he couldn't put it down so he had to get his own. I'm sure he wouldn't have gotten it if I wasn't so into it, but there it is. He never played CF, but he knows I'm fully expecting him to play New Leaf with me. Has his own 3DS already and everything.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 13, 2013)

To be honest, I don't care when the release date is... I just want them to tell us the month. I can never get things on the release date anyways, being poor and all.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Feb 13, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> The only "date" I need this Valentines is an AC:NL release date.



My feelings exactly :')


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Trundle said:


> To be honest, I don't care when the release date is... I just want them to tell us the month. I can never get things on the release date anyways, being poor and all.



I know the feel bro <3


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 13, 2013)

If they don't give a release date for NA I will most likely yell somewhat loudly. when I found out about the Nintendo Direct I yelled really really loud "OH MY GOSH"... yeah it was awkward silence in my house a few seconds later  Trying not to get my hopes up for a release but I still have an immense amount of hope... Even if they just give the set month I will be incredibly happy, enough to yell really loud again xD


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> If they don't give a release date for NA I will most likely yell somewhat loudly. when I found out about the Nintendo Direct I yelled really really loud "OH MY GOSH"... yeah it was awkward silence in my house a few seconds later  Trying not to get my hopes up for a release but I still have an immense amount of hope... Even if they just give the set month I will be incredibly happy, enough to yell really loud again xD



Honestly, for me as well the month is all I'm looking for really...


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 13, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Honestly, for me as well the month is all I'm looking for really...


Yeah, I am so excited I am listening the the hourly music almost non-stop lol

there is a 43 minute video on youtube that has all the songs 5am-4am in that order

I have also stopped watching gameplays and I plan on keeping it that way. I know the basics of the main new features and such, but I am going to find most of the more detailed things once I already have the game


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 13, 2013)

haha you guys are a bit ridiculous lol

But hopefully, my Valentine's day package will get here early morning and I can eat my strawberries like a lady and watching the Nintendo Direct. I am a bit nervous for a no-show though


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 13, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> haha you guys are a bit ridiculous lol
> 
> But hopefully, my Valentine's day package will get here early morning and I can eat my strawberries like a lady and watching the Nintendo Direct. I am a bit nervous for a no-show though



Yeah.. really scared of them not giving a release D: I wont be able to watch it live because I will be at school, it is at 9am EST (I live in EST) so yeh

50th post btw!  ive been here 9 days


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Yeah.. really scared of them not giving a release D: I wont be able to watch it live because I will be at school, it is at 9am EST (I live in EST) so yeh
> 
> 50th post btw!  ive been here 9 days



Neither will I  Its 2pm where I live so I'll just starting my last period... But hopefully someone will upload it to youtube!


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

It may lag too much for me to even watch it live...


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Neither will I  Its 2pm where I live so I'll just starting my last period... But hopefully someone will upload it to youtube!



We'll have anything Animal Crossing related on accityfolk ASAP.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 13, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Neither will I  Its 2pm where I live so I'll just starting my last period... But hopefully someone will upload it to youtube!



Yeah I will be at the end of 1st period I think. I am very sure someone will upload it to youtube. No worries! 



Justin said:


> We'll have anything Animal Crossing related on accityfolk ASAP.



Yeah see? heheh. and thank you for uploading it for us in the near future!


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 13, 2013)

My God! I'm so excited.
Cross your fingers everyone.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 13, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> My boyfriend and I both really love the Animal Crossing series. We both remember spending a ton of time playing Population Growing. I'm really hoping he'll be able to play New Leaf, but with his Muscular Dystrophy's effect on his hands he'd need something that would hold up a 3DS for him. If he does get the game and can play it I'm going to happily play with him and make outfits for him to use! :3



Ok, I feel really bad about that, and I want to make you aware that Kid Icarus Uprising comes with a 3DS stand because of how difficult it is to play the game.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 13, 2013)

NanoStar said:


> My God! I'm so excited.
> Cross your fingers everyone.



its too bad that atm thats all we can do... just hope for the best. :/


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 13, 2013)

I won't get to watch it live but I'm very hopeful for a release date.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess I'll be staying up until 1am tonight. How long will this direct go for?


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

Torotix said:


> I guess I'll be staying up until 1am tonight. How long will this direct go for?



No idea. 20-30 minutes is probably a decent guess though. The stream usually tells us about an hour before it starts how long it will be.

*EDIT: A Japanese version has been announced! http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/direct20130214/index.html*

Choo choo! All aboard the hype train!


Spoiler


----------



## Valerie (Feb 13, 2013)

After being upset by several ND I have come to the conclusion that the best way to go into them is with a blank slate. Every time I've just watched I've enjoyed them and gotten excited about games/ hardware; every time I've expected to hear about X, I've been disappointed. Here's to being excited for excitements sake: ND's are like mini E3's!!!!


----------



## Octavia (Feb 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> What I really want from this Direct is... FANTASY LIFE LOCALIZATION!



Bravely Default would be nice.


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe three new Pokemon if they do Pokemon X and Pokemon Y stuff.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't see how a ND announced in Japan really adds anymore hype? They already have the game, so it's not like they're going to say "Oh and NA will be getting it on date". The most AC:NL from Japan would probably be more info on the Campus items.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't see how a ND announced in Japan really adds anymore hype? They already have the game, so it's not like they're going to say "Oh and NA will be getting it on date". The most AC:NL from Japan would probably be more info on the Campus items.



Not on New Leaf, just in general. If Japan gets one, it means we're likely getting actual new game announcments. (not just release dates for stuff we already know) You know, some people watch Nintendo Direct for more than New Leaf news.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 13, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Heck, my birthday is this month.



Mines on the 25th


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Mines on the 25th



Mine's on the 28th!


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> Not on New Leaf, just in general. If Japan gets one, it means we're likely getting actual new game announcments. (not just release dates for stuff we already know) You know, some people watch Nintendo Direct for more than New Leaf news.



I know, it's just that this is an Animal Crossing section, so I kind of figured...Anyway I do hope they talk about Fantasy Life, it seems like a really neat game.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2013)

Can someone pls tell me what time in AEDST/gmt+11


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Can someone pls tell me what time in AEDST/gmt+11



http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I know, it's just that this is an Animal Crossing section, so I kind of figured...Anyway I do hope they talk about Fantasy Life, it seems like a really neat game.



The way I see it is the 3DS Direct threads go in this section because this is an Animal Crossing forum but the discussion should not be limited to Animal Crossing. It would silly to have two different threads for discussing the exact same event.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2013)

Valentine's day, huh?

Guess Nintendo realized that the majority of their customers wouldn't have any plans that day.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Valentine's day, huh?
> 
> Guess Nintendo realized that the majority of their customers wouldn't have any plans that day.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> No idea. 20-30 minutes is probably a decent guess though. The stream usually tells us about an hour before it starts how long it will be.
> 
> *EDIT: A Japanese version has been announced! http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/direct20130214/index.html*
> 
> ...



justin i can't oh my god.

i'm dying of laughter omg

If any of ya'll remember, PM me or something if we get NL info. I'mma be in class but I can check email.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> No idea. 20-30 minutes is probably a decent guess though. The stream usually tells us about an hour before it starts how long it will be.
> 
> *EDIT: A Japanese version has been announced! http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/direct20130214/index.html*
> 
> ...



I love how freaking insane that gif is. Reggie's eyes man. REGGIE'S EYES. I've got my ticket!


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> Spoiler



I am still laughing hysterically at Miyamoto in the background.


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> You know, some people watch Nintendo Direct for more than New Leaf news.



What is this nonsense you're talking?


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Ahhh I don't want to be a stick in the mud, but is there any way we could get those .gifs in spoiler alerts? I share these topics with a friend who has epilepsy and they're quite dangerous. ;-; Sorry.


----------



## taygo (Feb 13, 2013)

Toot toot all aboard!


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2013)

Julie said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html



I'm dumb dont understand how to use that **** this is gonna sound rude but don't you think I would have already tried that? sorry that was rude but true.

can someone just tell me please?


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm dumb dont understand how to use that **** this is gonna sound rude but don't you think I would have already tried that? sorry that was rude but true.
> 
> can someone just tell me please?



Yes, I am going to be an arse.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm dumb dont understand how to use that **** this is gonna sound rude but don't you think I would have already tried that? sorry that was rude but true.
> 
> can someone just tell me please?



I think the European Direct is at 1 AM Australian Eastern Standard time.  I hope I converted it correctly for you.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

Bea said:


> What is this nonsense you're talking?



Truly insane isn't it?



Bea said:


> Ahhh I don't want to be a stick in the mud, but is there any way we could get those .gifs in spoiler alerts? I share these topics with a friend who has epilepsy and they're quite dangerous. ;-; Sorry.



I edited all of the posts with it I could find. Will this do for a non-animated replacement? 








Jake. said:


> I'm dumb dont understand how to use that **** this is gonna sound rude but don't you think I would have already tried that? sorry that was rude but true.
> 
> can someone just tell me please?



http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...ct+-+February+14,+2013&iso=20130214T06&p1=234


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> I think the European Direct is at 1 AM Australian Eastern Standard time.  I hope I converted it correctly for you.



Thank you :3


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> Truly insane isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I edited all of the posts with it I could find. Will this do for a non-animated replacement?



Yes, thanks so much  *takes ticket*


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope we get a release date. I stopped playing the Japanese version as It was frustrating not being able to read anything.

EDIT
8:00AM in Nebraska! I better wake up early


----------



## noobneko (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope nintendo gets the time on the aussie website fixed: http://www.nintendo.com.au/nintendodirect
The time is wrong when you convert it. They even did this last direct (pokemon direct). I was one bloody hour early for a 10 min video! 

Proof that nintendo australia has the worst website lol


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm happy to confirm there will be some Animal Crossing: New Leaf in tomorrow's Nintendo Direct. 






For those wondering, this is a thumbnail on Youtube from a private video linked in a Nintendo playlist.

*Read the full article on ACNewLeaf.com: http://acnewleaf.com/2013/02/13/ani...tendo-direct-confirmed-by-youtube-thumbnails/*


----------



## Taichi (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, looks like our hopes(possibly prayers) were answered!


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2013)

Kinda sucks I have a zero period tomorrow, have to be school at 7:30 and then wont get home until 3:30 don't even have any frees (only recess and lunch break) i'll probs check acnewleaf.com at ~10-11 idno


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Kinda sucks I have a zero period tomorrow, have to be school at 7:30 and then wont get home until 3:30 don't even have any frees (only recess and lunch break) i'll probs check acnewleaf.com at ~10-11 idno



HA

I have class at 9:30am. So it'll start at 9:00am, end around the time I get to class and I'll be stuck for an hour and a half trying to pay attention to the discussion about the Piano Lesson (a play that I hate), and then running to a building across campus, getting to the third floor, and then logging onto the computer in my classroom hoping that there's news.

Then suffering through class if we get a release date because I'll be too excited.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Feb 13, 2013)

I have some access to computers tomorrow, so I will definitely check up on the blog when I can. I REALLY hope we get a release date.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 13, 2013)

If you're going to miss the direct, your best option is to go on to tumblr and type in the 'new leaf' tag. I'm pretty sure what's in there will be self explanatory of what happened during the direct.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a 10:00 interview tomorrow, but since it  is  starting at 8:00, I am hoping to be able to watch it before I leave.  If not,  I may have to watch it while I wait for my son to get done with his class (we are sharing my car, so I have to take him to class).  Now I really gotta see it...it will make my day and my younger son's day


----------



## TriforceofTime (Feb 13, 2013)

http://nintendoeverything.com/113153/these-games-will-be-featured-on-tomorrows-nintendo-direct/ It may have been confirmed that Animal Crossing will be in tomorrow's direct. Of course, the release date may or may not be revealed, knowing Nintendo...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

NEVER MIND I'M EXCITED NOW.


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> I'm happy to confirm there will be some Animal Crossing: New Leaf in tomorrow's Nintendo Direct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*spasms* We're.... so.... close....


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2013)

This reminds e of the time Dianna Agron's twitter got hacked and spoilers were going everywhere and it was so funny like Iwata in a Luigi hat lol stop it


----------



## TriforceofTime (Feb 13, 2013)

... Oops someone beat me to it. Anyways. HYPE TRAIN.  But there again... we gotta keep from getting too excited.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

The hype train has NO BRAKES!


----------



## SonicHyuga (Feb 13, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling it'll be something like, "Releasing Early 2013!!" *shows trailer*

:|


----------



## TriforceofTime (Feb 13, 2013)

Chuggin' through the railroad tracks, the HYPE TRAIN only goes faster and faster. :'-) Animal Crossing New Leaf, I hope to have you on my 3DS very soon.


----------



## Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Hype Train's more of a Hype Avalanche.... that sucker's out of control.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

SonicHyuga said:


> Why do I get the feeling it'll be something like, "Releasing Early 2013!!" *shows trailer*
> 
> :|



Certainly possible... but we know it will be there in some form at least.


----------



## Octavia (Feb 13, 2013)

SonicHyuga said:


> Why do I get the feeling it'll be something like, "Releasing Early 2013!!" *shows trailer*
> 
> :|



I'd be happy with just that. When was the last time ACNL was given a trailer for NA? October? I'm excited for some new, fresh material.


----------



## TriforceofTime (Feb 13, 2013)

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/M_UmQ0S1C10/3.jpg I know it's really tiny but this thumbnail from the private video seems to show June... DX Erm...


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> The hype train has NO BRAKES!



No brakes makes for a brilliant explosion!

D: Let's hope Nintendo at least put down some padding.


----------



## Sora (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm so happy! Maybe I'll watch it while going home.  lol the other guys in the car will just stare at me hunched over with an iPhone in my lap but I don't care. I have been waiting too long to wait even longer!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Feb 13, 2013)

TriforceofTime said:


> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/M_UmQ0S1C10/3.jpg I know it's really tiny but this thumbnail from the private video seems to show June... DX Erm...



I doubt that's the release date, that's past the first half and it hasn't even been June 2013 yet. Holy crap, I still threw up a little when I checked the blog, I can't wait :X


----------



## TriforceofTime (Feb 13, 2013)

Hehe, I'll just watch as much as I can in the morning since I always wake up at like 6 for school. Why couldn't my sick day be tomorrow instead of today... KIDDING xD but yeah...


----------



## TriforceofTime (Feb 13, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I doubt that's the release date, that's past the first half and it hasn't even been June 2013 yet. Holy crap, I still threw up a little when I checked the blog, I can't wait :X



Hopefully so... I'd like to have this game before school ends to have as a little stress reliever along with having the game earlier.


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Interestingly enough, the private videos seem to have been removed from the playlists. THEY KNOW! 

Thumbnails are still on YouTube servers though.


----------



## Sora (Feb 14, 2013)

I want it released pre-end of school but not right before finals. That would cause me to fail everything. Excuse: Tortimier was telling me a story of his youth while Resseti yelled at me.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I've never seen a more popular topic. 

I certainly hope, like everyone else, that they will announce the release date in the Nintendo Direct. And I really hope NA will not be excluded when it comes to the 3DS XL bundle. 

I really hate how they do Nintendo Directs on weekdays, I haven't been able to catch ONE because of school. It airs 7am for me and school starts at 8am... Does anyone know how long it is so I might be able to watch it before I have to leave for school?


----------



## Torotix (Feb 14, 2013)

I sure as hell hope it's not June, that would be super lame.


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Hold on a second... GoodSteer from Reddit just pointed out to me that in this thumbnail, it kind of looks like a date in the top left! Judge for yourself! (zoom in)







It looks like a 19 to me...

March 19th is a Tuesday.
April 19th is a Friday.
May 19th is a Sunday.


----------



## Octavia (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> Hold on a second... GoodSteer from Reddit just pointed out to me that in this thumbnail, it kind of looks like a date in the top left! Judge for yourself! (zoom in)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't read out the actual month, but it does look like it says the 19th!


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like it says April/June somewhere between 13-18th


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> Hold on a second... GoodSteer from Reddit just pointed out to me that in this thumbnail, it kind of looks like a date in the top left! Judge for yourself! (zoom in)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a 15 to me, and it's to long to be May. I could be either March or April..... MAYBE June. (please don't be June)


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> Hold on a second... GoodSteer from Reddit just pointed out to me that in this thumbnail, it kind of looks like a date in the top left! Judge for yourself! (zoom in)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like March or April 12th, 13th, 15th, or 19th to me.


----------



## Suchan (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> Hold on a second... GoodSteer from Reddit just pointed out to me that in this thumbnail, it kind of looks like a date in the top left! Judge for yourself! (zoom in)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, I think I just bought a ticket for the hype train XD
And May is likely if that is a 19, or March if it's releasing on a Tues like a lot of other things.


----------



## TriforceofTime (Feb 14, 2013)

19th... May is likely as it is Sunday... It could release on my dad's birthday? That'd be quite interesting. Hehe


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I'll be, I didn't think we were even getting a mention this direct. Never been so happy to be proven wrong. May not get a release date, but a mention is good enough for me.

I'm hoping the thumbnail says April!


----------



## swoonu (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like that logo is here to stay...


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Tbh, it looks like the word is long enough to be March, and the number could pass as a 10. March 10 is a Sunday, too early, but srsly, it's too long to be May/June/July so it's either March/April it might not even be a release date.


I was going through the old NA ACNL trailer, and they had some small words on the top left, the 'number' could pass as the word 'to' possibly even 'is'


----------



## Octavia (Feb 14, 2013)

After fooling around a bit with an editor, it does appear to look more like a 15 than 19, but it's still too blurry to determine. Looks like we'll know for sure tomorrow though.


----------



## Taichi (Feb 14, 2013)

swoonu said:


> Looks like that logo is here to stay...


Are you seriously going to be staring at a logo all day?  It's been like that for WW and CF as well.

Also, March 19th would be amazing for a release date. FE was released on a Monday.  Sundays and Tuesdays are typical Nintendo releases I think.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 14, 2013)

I feel really dumb leaning into the screen so close, but that looks like it says April 19 to me! Maybe it will be a worldwide western release?


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Tbh, it looks like the word is long enough to be March, and the number could pass as a 10. March 10 is a Sunday, too early, but srsly, it's too long to be May/June/July so it's either March/April it might not even be a release date.
> 
> 
> I was going through the old NA ACNL trailer, and they had some small words on the top left, the 'number' could pass as the word 'to' possibly even 'is'








This is what you mean right? Unfortunately, I think you're correct and it's just something like that again.


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

If it's March I will just fall down and die. Goodbye final essays.....


----------



## swoonu (Feb 14, 2013)

Taichi said:


> Are you seriously going to be staring at a logo all day?  It's been like that for WW and CF as well.


Nah, I won't be staring at it all day. I don't mind that much


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> This is what you mean right? Unfortunately, I think you're correct and it's just something like that again.



yes that is what I meant, but I don't know what the first word could be since it's too big to be welcome, I was thinking of a small word that would work but I didn't know one but why would they have a release date in the top left then talk about new discoveries.


----------



## Gearhead31 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Logo?*

What 19 is everyone talking about on the Logo, I can't even zoom in on it


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> This is what you mean right? Unfortunately, I think you're correct and it's just something like that again.



Dang, I think Jake's right. I totally see "welcome to".


----------



## aikatears (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> Hold on a second... GoodSteer from Reddit just pointed out to me that in this thumbnail, it kind of looks like a date in the top left! Judge for yourself! (zoom in)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking at the month the last letter looks like ? L but cant really tell. I see the 1 but cant make out the second number but it kinda to me looks like ? 3? Oh blah how am i to sleeping after seeing that.


----------



## Chelyn (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh yes I will be home at 3 pm today for "our" nintendo direct (Europe).


So exited !


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 14, 2013)

AHHH dang it I think Im going to be at work when it happens, thank goodness its not a long shift but im still definitely taking a break so I can find out!


----------



## Torotix (Feb 14, 2013)

It could be "Wake to" now that I think about it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Yup 'wake to' fits perfectly, good work


----------



## Octavia (Feb 14, 2013)

Aha, nice point. Jake and Torotix may just be right.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 14, 2013)

Squeeee! Looks like I'm getting up really early to watch me some Nintendo Direct!! ^_^


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't see "to" .... I see a number. The second letter is too tall to be an "o"...


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Bea said:


> I don't see "to" .... I see a number. The second letter is too tall to be an "o"...



It still looks like a 9 or 3 at the end to me.



> There are currently 29 users browsing this thread. (16 members and 13 guests)



I see you lurking guests... sign up! We don't bite.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww yuss! PRAISE BE NINTENDO


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 14, 2013)

Man. This means I need to stay up until 11pm tonight. And I've been sleeping poorly this week due to having to go to work extra early. It's not even 3pm and I'm exhausted. Ugh... OK. I guess I'll do it. Maybe I'll get in a nap before then.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> It still looks like a 9 at the end to me.



Yeah I just zoomed in it really does look like a 9 still









I DONT EVEN KNOWWWW


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 14, 2013)

^ It looks like either a 13 or a 19 to me. But mostly like a 19.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe Nintendo is gonna do something cray and not release on a Sunday?


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> March 19th is a Tuesday.
> April 19th is a Friday.
> May 19th is a Sunday.



It's possible...


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Either March or April then, march seems to early, april seems more possible


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

It looks like April 19 to me. May is too short and that last blurry letter looks like an L. THAT'S MY GUESS AND I'M STICKING TO IT.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 14, 2013)

Apr 19 is good for me...since my bday is the 20th.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Let's all bet with TBT bells


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

Then again it could totally be an H...... hnnnnn. I clearly have deep seated emotional issues.


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

I will laugh so hard if we have actually determined the release date on here before Nintendo announces it.


----------



## Suchan (Feb 14, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Maybe Nintendo is gonna do something cray and not release on a Sunday?



I think Fire Emblem came out on a Monday? Or it was supposed to...


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Paper Mario came out here on a Saturday and ever since Diamond and Pearl came out (2007?), Nintendo has released their games/products on Thursdays in Australia... So tbh I wouldn't be too surprised if they did change their release day after 5 years


----------



## Octavia (Feb 14, 2013)

My excited mind is playing tricks on me. I see a 9, a 5, but I can understand why it may not be a release date at all. It just doesn't fit to have the release date right in the corner.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Octavia said:


> My excited mind is playing tricks on me. I see a 9, a 5, but I can understand why it may not be a release date at all. It just doesn't fit to have the release date right in the corner.



left**

oops sorry


----------



## Gearhead31 (Feb 14, 2013)

What about February 19th


----------



## Fuse (Feb 14, 2013)

Home To? Is that a 12 maybe? 

Ugh, I've been staring at it way too long now, lol.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 14, 2013)

omg if it was February 19 I think I would faint. There is only a 1% chance of it being February realistically though XD


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Torotix said:


> omg if it was February 19 I think I would faint. There is only a 1% chance of it being February realistically though XD



0.01%
possibly 0.001%

actually


----------



## PapaRock6969 (Feb 14, 2013)

I resized and used a photo editor and this is best I can do.  Prob not much help.  My guess...March or April 13


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

April then


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2013)

The last letter looks like a small "l". April 19th then.

Wait, though, is that NA or Europe day?


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

NA (i thinks)


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> The last letter looks like a small "l". April 19th then.
> 
> Wait, though, is that NA or Europe day?



These thumbnails are from NA YouTube so, NA day most likely if it is a date.


----------



## froggy27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eek! Nintendo, please don't delay the release any more ;_;


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2013)

The odd thing is that the last letter looks different in Ppaparock's two pictures. I'm assuming that's because of how close up it is. If it comes out in March, I'm gonna lose mah ****.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Feb 14, 2013)

Pretty sure it says Fall 13.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2013)

Flutterfairy said:


> Pretty sure it says Fall 13.



Right. Sure.


----------



## Fame (Feb 14, 2013)

that would almost be a year since japan got it i dont think so. i think you guys need to stop over thinking this. its only a few more hours


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Flutterfairy said:


> Pretty sure it says Fall 13.



O when I read this I was like 'yeah could be possible'

because I was stuck in Southern hemisphere where Fall = your spring, so fall is March, April, May. Sounded legit and I thought it might actually say fall but now I realize my mistake and nope


----------



## Dizzard (Feb 14, 2013)

PpapaRock6969 said:


> I resized and used a photo editor and this is best I can do.  Prob not much help.  My guess...March or April 13
> 
> View attachment 2814



It looks like April 13th to me.

It looks slightly too long to be Fall.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> We'll have anything Animal Crossing related on accityfolk ASAP.



Thanks 



X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Yeah I will be at the end of 1st period I think. I am very sure someone will upload it to youtube. No worries!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see? heheh. and thank you for uploading it for us in the near future!



Thanks 

Oh and guys I'm just about to walk to school in 10 mins, I'll get there in an hour which will lead me to 9am (where I live) So the direct will be on when I'm at school.  BUT, I won't be able to concentrate because all I will be able to think about is the direct :3


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

_“For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not go without Animal Crossing.”

- Reggie 3:16_


----------



## Torotix (Feb 14, 2013)

If it ends up being June though I think I'm going to cry, it's absurd that they've been holding off so long. Only April is the truly acceptable month.


----------



## Kip (Feb 14, 2013)

Its most likely coming out in may... for muh burfday!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow. A lot of posts since my nap! (Yes, I took one. LOL!)

Nintendo does tend to release games on Sundays. That would make you think May 19. But I agree that the blurry word looks more like April. Friday is a weird day for releasing. Most non-Nintendo video games release on Tuesdays in the US, so if it wasn't Nintendo Sunday, figured it would be a Tuesday. But Nintendo likes releasing on days that aren't the norm. Maybe by that reasoning, they would do it then.


----------



## Kiwi (Feb 14, 2013)

I actually dreamed about the game last night... There were four different cover artworks for the game and all of them looked terrible. It was kinda like how there are always three versions of the game for one generation in Pokemon.

Waaah, I'm so excited! Though I'm trying to not get my hopes up, I will definitely be bummed if they don't give us at least the month today.


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

Can't wait only 3 and a half hours to go


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

Well if I wasn't trying to find my ID I would have dreamed about it but OMG so excited


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 14, 2013)

I seriously hope that it does say march.. but then I'm thinking it might be to close to when luigi's mansion is suppose to come out...

I'm going to have to go with April.. or at least before the end of may. Damn't Nintendo you're killing me here, I needs mah animal crossing


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Still bumbed out that I can't watch it live, and that I can't watch it for another 17/18 hours. Wow that's gonna be a long tie, hopefully it's nothing huge so I'm not sitting through school busting my balls to get home


----------



## PapaRock6969 (Feb 14, 2013)

Link to the ND this morning, approximately 37 min video.   Stay tuned folks...!!!

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/02-14-2013/


----------



## Torotix (Feb 14, 2013)

Why don't you post something of half quality in other threads like the town name thread or the animal crossing question thread instead of spamming? Just a thought.

edit: Not to mention the links have already been posted before you....


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

I have all 3 links here;
http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/po...ream-links-for-valentines-day-nintendo-direct


now I need to get to sleep even though it's only 10:30 but need this sleep fml night everyone


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

Night Jake! Im going to go shower and eat so I can watch it clean and fed! OMG I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 14, 2013)

Less than 2 hours to go! 

I wonder if they'll show any video from the game itself. Curious if we'll get a peek at what the translated names  of things will be. I just have this feeling, for example, that Shizue will have a different name outside of Japan.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 14, 2013)

I have school, so I won't be able to find out this morning.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 14, 2013)

Shizue will probably just be Shizu since it's easier to remember, Shoe Shank will obviously be Shoe Shack too XD


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think the date of the release is in the left corner. I don't know I think this would be a little bit strange. I think more of a season like fall or something like that, and 13 means 2013. I just can't imagin a date in the picture... 

But I'm pretty exited about the Nintendo Direct. At 3 pm ...


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

Just watched part 34 of linandko's animal crossing valentines video to pass the time but still an hour and 35 minutes to go.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

Hehe an hour and 15!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

One more hour...

Homer: An hour? I can't wait that long!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

An hour is way too long!!! Haha!


----------



## Solar (Feb 14, 2013)

Too bad that the time it starts is the exact time school starts for me....


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Cookie to those that got that reference.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

Just don't come on here till you've watched it, I don't plan too I want to find out for myself ^.^


----------



## Klainette (Feb 14, 2013)

Dang, I'm going to miss the announcement by 30 minutes!! I have to leave for school soon :V


----------



## chronic (Feb 14, 2013)

Gonna have to watch it in my government class ...lol


----------



## comic321 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nintendo, if you give us the NA release date, I will kiss you


----------



## Pawtonia (Feb 14, 2013)

I am on a very crowded bus on my way to work.. hope I have enough service to stream the vid when it's up!  I don't care WHEN the release date is, I just want one.. after this long I can out-wait anything lol.  Just want to know something sheesh!  Glad this will at least get the hype machine rolling, it's been too dead and depressing with the lack of info we have had for so long!


----------



## Mint (Feb 14, 2013)

I got up early enough to watch it. Mission accomplished! 
I'm expecting some kind of Pokemon news since Japan has a direct too, so even if we don't get AC news, Pokemon news will keep me happy. ^^; 
Nearly half an hour to go.


----------



## Solar (Feb 14, 2013)

Mint said:


> I got up early enough to watch it. Mission accomplished!
> I'm expecting some kind of Pokemon news since Japan has a direct too, so even if we don't get AC news, Pokemon news will keep me happy. ^^;
> Nearly half an hour to go.



Well maybe you will get both! Justin has already confirmed with thumbnails on his blog that we will definitely get something AC related.


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2013)

darn, it's 37 minutes?? I have to leave after 30. gonna try to watch the rest in the car but hopefully they announce new leaf within the first 30 minutes.


----------



## Mint (Feb 14, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> Well maybe you will get both! Justin has already confirmed with thumbnails on his blog that we will definitely get something AC related.



News for both would be great.  A release date would be even better. This is your chance, Nintendo, to make up for that December direct.
I'm expecting the Pokemon news to be the international reveal of Ninfia, so nothing too major.


----------



## Takoyaki (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm so excited! Though I'm torn from watching the Japanese stream or the European stream. I want to see if there's new Japanese games but I also want to see the dates or new localization games ;w;


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

The Japanese page has been re branded as a Luigi Special so... looks like we probably won't be getting any new game announcements.

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/direct20130214/index.html


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm happy just for dates of games we know are coming so I can manage my finances! EU still hasn't got a confirmed date for Luigi's Mansion.
Edit; Mint, according to ONM Ninfia is now called Sylveon.


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

A Luigi Direct? XD


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

Omg 11 minutes to go!


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a reminder, I will be starting a new thread for Live event discussion in a few minutes and locking this speculation thread.


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 14, 2013)

10 MINUTES!!!


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

Haihappen said:


> 10 MINUTES!!!



lol someones crazy


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

It's the FINAL COUNTDOWN!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

LKDSNHFLNDSOGNDSNGLKSMDF1!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

27 users browsing this thread!


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it a new record?


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Is it a new record?



Idk its just the most users i've seen browsing a thread


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64574-3DS-Nintendo-Direct-LIVE-DISCUSSION-February-14th

Please move over to this thread for live event discussion. It makes it easier to separate all of the pre-event speculation from the actual event. Thanks!


----------



## SockHead (Feb 14, 2013)

JUNE??? JUUUUUNE??????????? JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNE 9TH???????????????????????????? F*****************


----------

